# I am so excited! Going on a striper fishing trip



## lugoismad (Feb 20, 2016)

So I was going to spend a little of my tax return on a charter on the Ohio River to go striper fishing. I'd like to learn how to catch the big river ones so I could go out on my own boat and do it.

https://www.fishohioriver.com/

I was going to take my dad, and I asked a friend if he'd like to come along too, as long as he paid the difference on adding a 3rd person.

He said "Why do you want to pay for a charter when we can just go to my grandpa's bait shop and striper fish at Kentucky Lake"

So....Here we go!

I booked a cabin for 2 nights next month and I'm taking my dad with me. We'll be fishing the Cumberland and Tennessee rivers below the dams for Barkley and Kentucky Lake.

I offered to book a bigger cabin and bring my wife and kids, but my wife was like "eh, I don't want to chase the kids around a rental place for 2 days making sure they don't break anything. Have fun." So I just got a 2 bedroom place for me and dad. 

This is my first "fishing trip" since I was a kid. We went to Dale Hollow last summer, but it was more of a camping trip where I fished after the kids were in bed.

When I was 7, my dad took me to Sioux Lookout, Ontario to go pike fishing.

Here's a few pics from that trip -













This is my grandfather, we're in front of the cabin we stayed in.







He's all worked up that I'm paying for everything. But he took me on that trip, and this really isn't that expensive. The cabin I got is only $89 a night, and it has a full kitchen. I'm probably just going to bring a couple frozen lasagnas with us for dinners because we'll be worn out from fishing all day. Eggs and bacon for breakfast, and lunch meat for lunch. 

The great thing about Kentucky is there is no fishing pole limit. So we're both scrambling to scrape together every rod and reel we can find, so we can get as much bait out there as possible. 

Here he is with a big clutch of Bass, bluegill and crappie.






I can't wait to see those replaced with some big ol' stripers like this -


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow....sounds like an excellent time, enjoy!


----------



## hankthecrank (Feb 21, 2016)

Hope you have a great time! I lived in SC. for a while and fished for big stripers then. Awesome fish! The locals called them "wipers"! because they wiped out your tackle!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome. I grew up there in the Cincy area, just over the state line into Indiana. (Saw the Colerain t-shirt)

Never did any striper fishing up there, though.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Awaiting your report. I hope to catch some stripers this summer in East TN.

richg99


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome! Looking forward to a great report!


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 21, 2016)

I fish for stripes with my Dad on the TN river at Savanah. They are great fighters, even the smaller ones feel like a ton of fish. Have fun! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2016)

What is the best striper lure?

richg99


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> What is the best striper lure?
> 
> richg99


All the guys around E Tn that I know and have went out with use live shad caught with a cast net


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 21, 2016)

sunshine said:


> Awesome. I grew up there in the Cincy area, just over the state line into Indiana. (Saw the Colerain t-shirt)
> 
> Never did any striper fishing up there, though.




Haha, yeah, we live in the east side. Someone gave him a big box of colerain t-shirts.

East Fork lake is full of stripers. I've caught a bunch of nice ones there.


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> What is the best striper lure?
> 
> richg99




Big plastic shad, or live shad.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 22, 2016)

awesome! we used to use giant rat'l traps and white buck tails on the james river and in the bay we would throw buck tails around the bay bridge tunnel pilings.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 22, 2016)

Not sure where you are staying, you mentioned the northern end. If you have a chance and want something instead of frozen lasagna, check out Patty's Settlement in Grand Rivers and order the pork chop.

Have fun up there!

Edited to state correct town name, Grand Rivers.


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 23, 2016)

Heres a few I have been able to get in the boat over the years from Cherokee Lake, TN and also Smith Mountain Lake, VA This thread reminded me I need to get out and fish more species this year  All of these caught on Live Shad


----------



## richg99 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bigguns..... Love it! Can't wait.

You guys are pushing me to try for some while I am here in TX.

richg99


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 23, 2016)

Bigwrench said:


> Heres a few I have been able to get in the boat over the years from Cherokee Lake, TN and also Smith Mountain Lake, VA This thread reminded me I need to get out and fish more species this year  All of these caught on Live Shad



Out of curiosity, is there a reason I always see guy's with the bigger striper using a lip grip?


----------



## hankthecrank (Feb 23, 2016)

One of the most awesome sights I've ever seen was on Lake Hartwell in 1987. We were out late at night fishing and had a couple floating lights out beside the boat to bring in the bait. Some really big stripers, AND I MEAN REALLY BIG! , tore into those baitfish. They looked like fighter jets ripping thru them. I was the only one awake and I knew we didn"t have tackle to handle those , so I just watched. I"ll never forget that sight.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2016)

lugoismad said:


> Bigwrench said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a few I have been able to get in the boat over the years from Cherokee Lake, TN and also Smith Mountain Lake, VA This thread reminded me I need to get out and fish more species this year  All of these caught on Live Shad
> ...



For me its easier to hold the the grip than a wet mouth, especially when they start flopping around.


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 23, 2016)

I ordered a 12' Okuma surf rod, and I have a big ass surf reel I'm putting on it. Just strung it with 60lb test braid. Hoping to be able to put a big shad right out in the middle of the channel.


----------

